# T6 lighting in a Jewel light unit.



## Ed Seeley (31 Jul 2007)

Hi guys,
The bulbs in my main tank are coming up for replacement soon and I was looking on the Aqua Essentials site and saw these T6 lights, http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=200

Has anyone used them?  Are they really that much brighter?  I ask because I have the 70cm Jewel double unit that has two 18W, 24" bulbs in (currently Interpet Daylight Plus).  The T6 option seems to be only 2W per bulbs higher wattage.  How can they be so much brighter?

Any opinions/experiences will be most gratefully recieved!!!


----------



## rjtaylor (2 Aug 2007)

Hi Eds,

I've been using them for the best part of a year now on my Vision 180 alongside some T5 PC's. You need the brushings set as well so make the unit water tight. I certainly saw a difference when using them cf T8's. Not a massive difference, but did see more prolific pearling in particular. I would recomend them. Only bummer is that so far I haven't found any T6 clips for reflectors, but maybe now ae stock them they may get hold of clips. T5 clips will go on with a lot of persuasion, but do snap from time to time. 

Hope that helps.

Richard


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Aug 2007)

Thanks Richard,
I'm glad someone has tried them and liked them!  I'm still debating just getting a lumiere and getting rid of the hood, but good to know that they are a good option if not.

Cheers.


----------



## ulster exile (12 Aug 2007)

Well for anybody who has a Cleair tank (few and far between I know) these brushing sets don't work.  They're too thick to allow the waterproof cover to screw back on.

Anybody want a 36" Spectrum grow tube plus brushing set?


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Aug 2007)

As AE are out of the bushings sets I'm looking into some Silicone rubber washers as they have a high heat tolerance.  Maybe they might work for your fittings too?  This seller has a range on Ebay, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silicone-Rubber-W ... dZViewItem

I've e-mailed the seller to check their suitablitity.


----------



## ulster exile (13 Aug 2007)

Interesting thought - let me know how you get on with the seller as I might copy you   

If they don't fit your lighting though and if I haven't sold my single T6 tube, you can have my single brushing set (was only given one set to test out on the tank).  Thinking on it, it could be that the brushing set I have aren't the same as the ones AE sell, so a different set might so the job :?


----------

